
GoPro Camera Maker Cuts Jobs Again in Search of Profit - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-15/gopro-camera-maker-cuts-jobs-again-in-search-of-profitability
======
ArlenBales
I bought a GoPro recently, and I was confused why GoPro had so many apps
instead of just 1 app.

GoPro Capture

GoPro Quik

GoPro Studio

I see why they're laying off on the software side. Those three apps should be
condensed into one. (Quik and Studio particularly should be the same, they're
both editing software)

------
calebsurfs
I would love an indestructible GoPro branded smartphone with a long lasting
battery and good camera. Am I the only one?

